# NEED HELP, can my finance find work in Thailand? She is 20 & has not started college



## davidq (Mar 19, 2012)

*NEED HELP, can my finance find work in Thailand? She is 20 & has not started college*

We are both looking for jobs in Thailand but she went to trade school not college. She is afraid to come because she thinks no one will hire her. She is willing to teach, nanny, etc... She is a hairdresser currently at a salon in the States.

I was planning on going to fly there with a tourist visa and apply at schools. The flights are very expensive so I want to make the right decision. I have lived in Asia before this will be her first time. I have some teaching experience and I have 4 credits left to get my 4 year degree. Any info will help.

P.S.
If you know of any schools or families that are hiring please let me know.


----------



## TomC (Jan 23, 2012)

davidq said:


> We are both looking for jobs in Thailand but she went to trade school not college. She is afraid to come because she thinks no one will hire her. She is willing to teach, nanny, etc... She is a hairdresser currently at a salon in the States.
> 
> I was planning on going to fly there with a tourist visa and apply at schools. The flights are very expensive so I want to make the right decision. I have lived in Asia before this will be her first time. I have some teaching experience and I have 4 credits left to get my 4 year degree. Any info will help.
> 
> ...



What's the rush? Thailand isn't going anywhere soon. I think both of you should get your degree. Work to save some money before coming. Thailand is after all still a low wage country. You mix low wage with no degree. What kind of a life do you want to have? Have money and degree, will travel. Good luck.


----------

